# October 2014 SE Test - Results



## DaveEng (Dec 15, 2014)

So I'm anticipating the results to be in this week...


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2014)

Me as well, my best guess is tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## bgh5469 (Dec 15, 2014)

I was thinking that SE results would be out this week too. But with the PE results not out yet, this make me think the SE results are going to be a few more weeks. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2014)

*Results released for Maine!!!!*

I PASSED!

I have now completed the 16-hour SE exam and am a PE.


----------



## xjggre (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine is out,


SE Lateral Forces Bridges*Result:* Acceptable Next steps

PM DiagnosticDiagnosticResult Notice
SE Vertical Forces Bridges *Result:* Unacceptable


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2014)

Interesting, passed lateral but failed vertical. Well, if this was your first try you're doing better than I was.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats TME!

Sorry about the news xjggre.


----------



## xjggre (Dec 15, 2014)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Interesting, passed lateral but failed vertical. Well, if this was your first try you're doing better than I was.


Yes, I am lucky to pass one. For vertical I also passed PM. I only spent two months on both exams, I am satisfied with the results.


----------



## BoilerEng (Dec 15, 2014)

xjggre said:


> TehMightyEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, passed lateral but failed vertical. Well, if this was your first try you're doing better than I was.
> ...


Congrats Mighty!

xjggre - Do you mind sharing your Vertical results?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Xjggre, not bad for only 2 months prep, especially the afternoon for the vertical. Sounds like all you need is just a little more focused studying and you'll be all set. Good luck in April.


----------



## xjggre (Dec 15, 2014)

Failed Vertical Bridge: AM: 22/40, PM: All Acceptable.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 15, 2014)

Damn, now I'm jealous...nothing yet for CT (although my heart sank when I read this today and I'm not sure I really want to know haha). Congrats TME! And congrats on getting past one of 'em xjggre!


----------



## xjggre (Dec 15, 2014)

I never did seismic design before, so I spent a little more time on lateral than vertical.

But in fact, I still cannot handle vertical AM exam as a bridge engineer due to lots of building questions.


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't look online. I just can't do it. Think I'm gonna wait until it comes in the mail. I think.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2014)

xjggre said:


> I never did seismic design before, so I spent a little more time on lateral than vertical.
> 
> But in fact, I still cannot handle vertical AM exam as a bridge engineer due to lots of building questions.




Ah, yeah, that can really hurt. I do some short span bridge design so it wasn't that bad for me. There's a lot more building questions than bridge questions. Still, looks like you can focus on building study for the AM of vertical and I bet you'll pass no problem. Especially with 3 acceptable on the PM. Very nice.



DaveEng said:


> I can't look online. I just can't do it. Think I'm gonna wait until it comes in the mail. I think.




Do it!! You know you want to.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 15, 2014)

Someone take my finger off of F5 please.


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh and congratulations TME! I hope you stick around this forum and continue to give advice to those trying to pass this test - you were helpful to me.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2014)

I plan to. I also plan to keep working with SEHQ to develop posts on his SE exam blog. I think we need more resources like this for future SE exam takers.


----------



## engineerphil (Dec 15, 2014)

2nd attempt at lateral bridges, did not pass.

AM: 23/40

PM: all acceptable

Time to buy some codes for next time!


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow that really sucks to get all acceptable and fail for the multiple choice. I don't think its fair for bridge people. If you can get acceptable on all PM sections, clearly you know your stuff.


----------



## GTstruct (Dec 15, 2014)

Georgia

Vertical October 2013 Acceptable

Lateral October 2014 Acceptable


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats GTstruct!


----------



## darius (Dec 15, 2014)

Lateral: Acceptable

Vertical Morning: 26/40

Vertical Afternoon: 2 Acceptable, 1 Need Improvement, 1 Not Acceptable

Well, I guess I have to study again, not very happy with the outcome after 5 months of study but it is what it is.

BIG congrats to everybody who passed, this is a nice Christmas gift and Good Luck to those who keep shooting for the stars 

Cheers!


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm with you, Darius. Here are my results:

Vertical: Passed

Lateral:

AM: 26/40

PM: Wood/Masonry: Needs Improvement

Concrete: Unacceptable

Steel: Acceptable

General Analysis: Acceptable

So, I'll be taking the lateral exam along with the PE in April 2015. This is sort of what I expected. I know the question on concrete that got me.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 16, 2014)

Ah, looks like you were close Dave and darius. Those unacceptable's really hurt I believe but this is probably why most people take 2 tries at a section. It's just so hard to guess what actually is important to study and what's not. I learned a lot after I took the exam one time. Good luck on your repeat and good that you both passed one part, 2nd time is definitely the charm.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice work all


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 16, 2014)

And congrats Mighty, I hope I have the same reaction next april


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats GT!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 16, 2014)

bassplayer45 said:


> And congrats Mighty, I hope I have the same reaction next april




If I can pass it then I'm sure you can, I'm a horrible test taker.


----------



## Andy Lin (Dec 16, 2014)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> *Results released for Maine!!!!*
> 
> I PASSED!
> 
> I have now completed the 16-hour SE exam and am a PE.





GTstruct said:


> Georgia
> 
> Vertical October 2013 Acceptable
> 
> Lateral October 2014 Acceptable


Congrats!!


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 16, 2014)

This waiting game sucks!


----------



## mohamedsalah (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't log in to PCS website..... can anyone access it?


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 16, 2014)

mohamedsalah said:


> I can't log in to PCS website..... can anyone access it?




Yeah, I can log in no problem.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is a great website to see if the issue is on their end or yours.


----------



## TJM (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations to all the "acceptable" getters!!! (Don't you wish they would make it sound a little more positive?)


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 16, 2014)

lol, showed the results to my friends. One jokingly said, "if there was one word I would use to describe you it would be 'acceptable'."

I vote we change it from "acceptable" to "WINNER!".


----------



## Christopher Braden (Dec 16, 2014)

argh! still waiting on Florida! Seems to be an endless stream of PE results first....


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 16, 2014)

Christopher Braden said:


> argh! still waiting on Florida! Seems to be an endless stream of PE results first....




Right there with you for CT. Except they've released nothing to anyone including PEs. Pass or fail, the not knowing for now 2 days is the frustrating part!


----------



## Christopher Braden (Dec 16, 2014)

mikesltj23 said:


> Christopher Braden said:
> 
> 
> > argh! still waiting on Florida! Seems to be an endless stream of PE results first....
> ...


I've been watching the PE boards...first result emails came in at 11:30 this morning...and they are still coming out. I swear they are composing each one individually...


----------



## BoilerEng (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got an email from Indiana - told me I passed Vertical, but not Lateral. Has not been updated on NCEES dashboard yet though. Really curious to get my breakdown for lateral. Glad the wait is over..


----------



## Sonia (Dec 16, 2014)

In CA here. Just got an email from NCEES that I'm acceptable . Nothing from the CA board, though.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ugh, I just wanted to fail both or pass both! Just got word in from CT. Passed vertical, not so great on lateral. I guess I should have expected that with how little prep I did for lateral. Time to step it up a notch! 26/40 and 1 Unacceptable, 2 Needs Imp, 1 Acceptable afternoon. Sloppy.

Congrats to all who are done! I am incredibly envious haha.


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 16, 2014)

I almost got the exact same results, Mike. On the one hand its great to be done with Vertical but I hate having to face Lateral again Especially when I think I could have passed it.

I wonder what the multiple choice cutoff was...


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 16, 2014)

DaveEng said:


> I almost got the exact same results, Mike. On the one hand its great to be done with Vertical but I hate having to face Lateral again Especially when I think I could have passed it.
> 
> I wonder what the multiple choice cutoff was...


Looking back, I'm fairly excited that I got 26 questions right. I focused way too much on vertical as I started studying way too late. A little surprised with the afternoon, but not too surprised. I think I gave myself false hope because of how easy I thought the lateral was compared to the vertical that I was much more prepared for and still kicked my ass, or so I thought. Or I stopped caring by day two! 
In the end, I think it's best I didn't pass lateral. If I did, then I would have been just passing a test without having taken the time to learn the very material I intend to practice. What sucks is now I gotta learn ASCE 7-10 wind! And I'm expecting twins next month, so April is pretty much out for me.

You taking it in April you think, Dave? Best of luck to everyone that's still got work to do!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, almost forgot how lucky I was to not have to learn ASCE 7-10 wind (yet). Well, hopefully you don't have to buy the 2012 codes if you can get your work to pick them up (assuming they haven't already).


----------



## darius (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe that everyone designing structures is using by now ASCE 7-10, since was adopted in 01.01.2014. I can tell you that is not that scary as it looks. Actually is more organized, more clear and easier to follow. We don't like changes, specially that we see that every 3 or 5 years but I can tell you that I wouldn't go back to ASCE 7-05. Once you go through it one time you'll see that is okay.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 16, 2014)

I live and work in NJ, with 95% of my work in NJ. IBC 2009 is the governing building code, which adopt ASCE 7-05. NJ didn't like the new ASCE from what I heard, and is not releasing their standard every 3 year update. That means we're sticking with 05 here for many years. It's not so much resisting change, but that I have little use for it until I pass this thing haha.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 16, 2014)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Yeah, almost forgot how lucky I was to not have to learn ASCE 7-10 wind (yet). Well, hopefully you don't have to buy the 2012 codes if you can get your work to pick them up (assuming they haven't already).


Yeah, I'm lucky in that regard. All the guys I was taking the test with were on the hook for books and fees and all. I'd be the only person with the license in my company, so there's a lot of potential value there that they see in getting it. I won't take it if I have to foot the bill haha. It's just not expected of us. They paid for my travel, hotel, everything. I really can't complain.


----------



## rmanske (Dec 16, 2014)

This may end up being my first and only post to these forums, but FWIW I found out today that I passed both Vertical and Lateral on the first try. I'm 40 years old, have 3 kids ages 2, 4, and 7, and have a pretty demanding work and personal schedule. I only studied about 100 hours total for the exams and actually gave up studying 2 weeks before the exam due to family circumstances and a busy work schedule. (At that point I decided the October exam would be my practice run. In hindsight, my saving grace was probably the fact that I've been practicing in the field for over 15 years.) I flew out to San Diego from Colorado to take the exams and actually spent the day before the Vertical test at the beach and never cracked open a book to cram, as I had planned to do. (Again, probably a saving grace - I went into the exams well rested and with a clear head, which enabled me to get through all of the problems both days.) I never tabbed any of my books, didn't take any review courses, didn't study with anyone else, didn't participate in forums, etc. My strategy was to spend about 3 weeks studying vertical and bridges, and then about 5 weeks studying only lateral, and mostly steel structures at that. (Never studied wood or masonry, studied concrete for less than a week, but have practiced all extensively.) I spent the bulk of my study hours working and reading through practice problems for the areas I didn't know or remember as well - primarily the various LFRS for steel structures.

This is truly not to brag, but all that is to say, if I can pass under less than ideal circumstances, anyone can pass. Congrats if you passed, and don't give up if you haven't yet passed. Focus on the things you need the most improvement on, do as many practice problems as you can, and don't be cheap when it comes to buying the books or codes that will help you. (In total I probably invested close to $3,000 of my own money in this exam with travel, exam fees, and books. It's an investment in my career.) I brought a couple books to the exam that I literally tore the plastic off at the exam (PCA Notes being one of them - it's a must-have), and they ended up helping me solve some of the problems.

Good luck!


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats! I was hoping to do the same. I'm 29 and probably studied about the same amount. I came to this board probably a month before the test and stumbled upon the suggested amount of studying time and thought "oh shit". Needless to say, I wasn't thrilled to get unacceptable on Lateral, but considering my studying was 99% just reading through the SERM, I had really no business sitting for the lateral at that point and should just be happy I was able to get 26 right with that kind of preparation (but with a lot of work needed on the afternoon).

Right now, I'm looking at it like a blessing because I actually SHOULD learn this stuff rather than just try to skate by in a test for a very sought after license, but I'm not sure I'm going to be saying that in a couple of months when I've got newborns keeping me up every night haha. I don't want to miss a moment of them growing up, so I was hoping to not have to bury my head in any books again.


----------



## Antnyt23 (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats to all who passed!


----------



## rmanske (Dec 17, 2014)

SERM...what a worthless book. Here are the 3 books that I did practice problems from that helped me the most:

Structural Engineering PE License Review Problems and Solutions: http://amzn.com/1427738378

SEAOC Structural/Seismic Design Manual 2009 IBC Vol 3: Building Design Examples for Steel and Concrete: http://amzn.com/1609832124

16-Hour Structural Engineering (SE) Practice Exam for Buildings: http://amzn.com/159126460X

I found that just working through problems and doing my best to understand them caused me to learn the material along the way. At the time I thought I spent way too long on a few particular problems, making mistakes, and trying understand everything since you have to move so quickly in the exam, but in reality, spending that time and making the mistakes during the practice problems probably prepared me well for the actual exam. (Don't neglect practicing bridge problems either - people seem to give up on bridge but if you just spend a week or two working problems from the practice exam, you'll be fairly well prepared.)

Congrats on your upcoming twins! That's a tall order to be expecting twins and sit for the lateral exam again, but at least it's just 1 test instead of both. Don't put too much pressure on yourself...just do what you can between now and then. Family first no matter what. The SE stuff will eventually work itself out.


----------



## BoilerEng (Dec 17, 2014)

rmanske said:


> SERM...what a worthless book. Here are the 3 books that I did practice problems from that helped me the most:
> 
> Structural Engineering PE License Review Problems and Solutions: http://amzn.com/1427738378
> 
> ...






rmanske - you wouldn't happen to want to sell me that 16hr practice exam book, would you?


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I am going to put the SE License on the back-burner and focus on passing the PE in April. If I could go back, I would have taken the PE Exam instead. It just makes more sense at this point in my career. It will get me jurisdiction in most states and is much easier to pass. For some reason they won't let me take the PE Exam on Friday (4/17/15) and the SE Lateral Exam on Saturday (4/18/15). So it looks like I'll be taking the Lateral next October.

I initially thought you had to pass the SE Exam to obtain CA PE stamp but I'm finding that isn't the case. You need to pass the PE first along with a couple of CA special exams.

Oh and don't worry about ASCE 7-10 Wind. I have found it is clearer and better organized. It takes a little getting used to but it's better. Don't let it intimidate you. There's actually a lot of similarity between it and ASCE 7-05


----------



## Christopher Braden (Dec 17, 2014)

I PASSED! Thats both tests in the bag....congrats to everyone who passed, condolences to those who didnt...I didnt pass the lateral the first time, so there are second chances!!


----------



## Agostage (Dec 17, 2014)

rmanske said:


> ...My strategy was to spend about 3 weeks studying vertical and bridges, and then about 5 weeks studying only lateral, and mostly steel structures at that. (Never studied wood or masonry, studied concrete for less than a week, but have practiced all extensively.) I spent the bulk of my study hours working and reading through practice problems for the areas I didn't know or remember as well - primarily the various LFRS for steel structures...




I think it's more fair to say your strategy was to have 15 years of practical expereince. Good work.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 17, 2014)

DaveEng said:


> I think I am going to put the SE License on the back-burner and focus on passing the PE in April. If I could go back, I would have taken the PE Exam instead. It just makes more sense at this point in my career. It will get me jurisdiction in most states and is much easier to pass. For some reason they won't let me take the PE Exam on Friday (4/17/15) and the SE Lateral Exam on Saturday (4/18/15). So it looks like I'll be taking the Lateral next October.
> 
> I initially thought you had to pass the SE Exam to obtain CA PE stamp but I'm finding that isn't the case. You need to pass the PE first along with a couple of CA special exams.
> 
> Oh and don't worry about ASCE 7-10 Wind. I have found it is clearer and better organized. It takes a little getting used to but it's better. Don't let it intimidate you. There's actually a lot of similarity between it and ASCE 7-05


Dave, definitely do that. Get that PE first. I've had mine for 3 years before entertaining this behemoth. knowing how well you did on this, I'll say passing the PE is in the bag for you as long as you know how to use an index in the CERM!


----------



## darius (Dec 17, 2014)

Agostage said:


> rmanske said:
> 
> 
> > ...My strategy was to spend about 3 weeks studying vertical and bridges, and then about 5 weeks studying only lateral, and mostly steel structures at that. (Never studied wood or masonry, studied concrete for less than a week, but have practiced all extensively.) I spent the bulk of my study hours working and reading through practice problems for the areas I didn't know or remember as well - primarily the various LFRS for steel structures...
> ...


I agree with you. Having 15 years of good experience counts a lot. I had also like 6-7 years of experience in residential area which didn't help much so my study time was +5 months plus I have to retake the Vertical part. Also I have a friend who took the test few years ago and prepared less than 2 weeks for the test and passed both parts at once. He had good educational background and works for a reputable company. That makes a BIG difference! That's why when somebody is asking how much time do you need to put into preparation, is almost impossible to predict because it all depends on the candidate's experience and education.

Definitely Congratulations because whoever passed this test fully deserved it.


----------



## rmanske (Dec 17, 2014)

Agostage said:


> rmanske said:
> 
> 
> > ...My strategy was to spend about 3 weeks studying vertical and bridges, and then about 5 weeks studying only lateral, and mostly steel structures at that. (Never studied wood or masonry, studied concrete for less than a week, but have practiced all extensively.) I spent the bulk of my study hours working and reading through practice problems for the areas I didn't know or remember as well - primarily the various LFRS for steel structures...
> ...




c



darius said:


> Agostage said:
> 
> 
> > rmanske said:
> ...




Ha...good point. I didn't think of it as a strategy at the time, but I suppose 15 years gives you a lot of time to see many different types of real-world problems and teaches you how to come to solutions for them more efficiently over time. I had read an article in one of the pubs (Structures Magazine?) that said you need about 200 to 300 hours to pass the SE exam, and it was written by someone from a reputable company. I took that as 'gospel' and was convinced I'd fail because I might have gotten to 100 hours. Thus Agostage makes a great point - the amount of prep time required to pass truly varies by person and the experiences that got them to that point.

Even if I'd failed, I would have seen the whole thing as a learning experience and just gotten back on the horse to take it again. The test wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be and when I finished, I knew that if I didn't pass this time, I eventually would.


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 18, 2014)

For both I probably put in around 100 hours. I don't see how anyone can study 300 hours. I was feeling burnt out and had gone through all of my sample questions &amp; tests multiple times. And I felt prepared for the most part. The lateral exam caught me on a bad day and I'm confident I can pass it next time. Especially since vertical is out of the way.

I'm gonna get those PCA notes for next time.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 18, 2014)

For those in CA, the numbers are now up on the website .

Also, I agree that experience plays a huge role. I didn't prepare as much as I "should" have either. While I don't have as much experience as rmanske, I am fortunate to work for a firm that works with all the materials, and everyday I am practicing. Also, knowing your reference materials throughly really helps. I use the all the standards and supporting guides regularly.

In fact, one thing I noticed that I seemed to do a little bit differently than others in the exam was that I brought in many more bound books than others -- the actual codes, corresponding guidebooks, and textbooks. I brought hardly any hand bound printouts or notes, and those that I did bring I barely used. I think this is because I just don't use these items in everyday practice, and I just don't know how to navigate them quickly &amp; under pressure.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 18, 2014)

Sonia said:


> For those in CA, the numbers are now up on the website .
> 
> Also, I agree that experience plays a huge role. I didn't prepare as much as I "should" have either. While I don't have as much experience as rmanske, I am fortunate to work for a firm that works with all the materials, and everyday I am practicing. Also, knowing your reference materials throughly really helps. I use the all the standards and supporting guides regularly.
> 
> In fact, one thing I noticed that I seemed to do a little bit differently than others in the exam was that I brought in many more bound books than others -- the actual codes, corresponding guidebooks, and textbooks. I brought hardly any hand bound printouts or notes, and those that I did bring I barely used. I think this is because I just don't use these items in everyday practice, and I just don't know how to navigate them quickly &amp; under pressure.


Interesting. I also only have 6 years experience but work every day with all the SE exam materials including AASHTO. I put in 100 to 150 hours each attempt yet it still took me two tries each time. I also brought many bound references (and a few unbound of my own) but found I used each type equally. Probably because I use the bound resources a lot at my work rather than making my own notes and documents.


----------



## Agostage (Dec 19, 2014)

Sweet mother I finally passed! Lateral took me three shots but I'm better for it. I've been saving a Imperial Russian Stout bomber just for this occasion, bottoms up!


----------



## Moose70 (Dec 19, 2014)

Went one-and-done with Lateral Bridges! Decided to only take one at a time, so I'll be cracking open the books again for the April Vertical exam. This forum has/continues to be an amazing resource for this test. Thanks to everyone who contributes and makes this such a great community!

Congrats to all the other "Acceptable"s and keep at it for those who missed this time.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 19, 2014)

NCEES just posted passing rates. I knew i was a loan wolf with bridges and the SE, but holy cow, less than 100 in the whole country took it? brutal


----------



## bgh5469 (Dec 19, 2014)

IL SE is out! Passed Lateral Bridges and am done!!


----------



## darius (Dec 19, 2014)

Agostage said:


> Sweet mother I finally passed! Lateral took me three shots but I'm better for it. I've been saving a Imperial Russian Stout bomber just for this occasion, bottoms up!


HAHA...that's so cool!!!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 23, 2014)

bassplayer45 said:


> NCEES just posted passing rates. I knew i was a loan wolf with bridges and the SE, but holy cow, less than 100 in the whole country took it? brutal




Wow, I had no idea that there were that few bridge takers for the SE exam. Looking at the forum here I thought it would be a lot more based on the number of bridge takers who are active on here.

Man, those repeat taker scores are still really low. Statistically I'm amazed I passed. Just ordered my PE stamp and I think I checked the Maine PE license lookup about 30 times during that process to make sure it wasn't a dream. 

Congrats to bgh5469, moose, and agostage!


----------



## DaveEng (Dec 23, 2014)

Overall pass rates FYI:

Exam Volume Pass Rate

SE Vertical Bridges 51 45%

SE Lateral Bridges 77 40%

SE Vertical Buildings 490 34%

SE Lateral Buildings 458 36%


----------



## Antnyt23 (Jan 3, 2015)

DaveEng said:


> Overall pass rates FYI:
> 
> Exam Volume Pass Rate
> 
> ...




This strike fear into me as a first time taker! haha


----------

